# Paphos Marina



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

So it seem it will be a marina finally

Green light for Paphos marina - Cyprus Property News


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes we were told this a few days ago by one of the developers involved.

We were told sometime ago that it would not happen until the road to Coral Bay was improved and of course that is now well under way.
All the lorries that will be going backwards and forwards along that coast road while the marina is being constructed would have been a total nightmare without a dual carriageway.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It'll be fabulous if/when it happens:

Paphos Marina – This website is dedicated to the new Paphos Marina. Paphos Marina is one of the largest projects for Cyprus and it will attract thousands of visitors each year.

I just hope the scale of the marina isn't too great. There's a hell of a lot of houses to fill at what are bound to be premium prices.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> It'll be fabulous if/when it happens:
> 
> Paphos Marina – This website is dedicated to the new Paphos Marina. Paphos Marina is one of the largest projects for Cyprus and it will attract thousands of visitors each year.
> 
> ...


And a new one has got green light in Aiya Napa. Wonder where all boats will come from. 

Ayia Napa marina construction starting soon - Cyprus Property News

And it seem to be plans for another one in a future casino resort in Larnaca


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

More marinas can only be good for the economy of Cyprus. They will help to attract a good class of visitors and create jobs.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll believe it when I see it. It'll probably go the way of the TOTKR expansion and end up being a massive, colossal mess with huge delays.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> More marinas can only be good for the economy of Cyprus. They will help to attract a good class of visitors and create jobs.


Wonder how many empty villas and apartments it will be


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

This one thing "The New Marina" that is sorely needed in Paphos. Many Yachtsmen want to come but there is no facilities. The new marina in Limasol is virtually full of yachts and nearly all the property (housing) was sold off plan.

Russians, Chinese, Isralies, etc; will quickly move in.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> This one thing "The New Marina" that is sorely needed in Paphos. Many Yachtsmen want to come but there is no facilities. The new marina in Limasol is virtually full of yachts and nearly all the property (housing) was sold off plan.
> 
> Russians, Chinese, Isralies, etc; will quickly move in.


Good to be optimist. The government think that the new Casino ressort will mean 500000 new tourists per year. Not bad.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

I must admit I am not convinced, will this just be another "White Elephant" a playground for the "Uber" Rich?. I have been to Limassol Marina and I do like it, but it is full of mostly Russian flagged vessels and property prices...well let's say are premium...Will Paphos have the same draw as the big city...Is there capacity or is it just case of "they have one...so should we..." There is already a glut of property out there....does Paphos and Cyprus really need more...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> I must admit I am not convinced, will this just be another "White Elephant" a playground for the "Uber" Rich?. I have been to Limassol Marina and I do like it, but it is full of mostly Russian flagged vessels and property prices...well let's say are premium...Will Paphos have the same draw as the big city...Is there capacity or is it just case of "they have one...so should we..." There is already a glut of property out there....does Paphos and Cyprus really need more...



So as far as Cyprus is concerned in terms of attracting external investment, tourism and establishing itself on the world stage, for some people it's "damned if you do, damned if you don't".

I have to assume that the significant investment money into this project will have been researched and that the project is viable. Having recently seen the millions, perhaps billions of euros of boats harboured at Marmaris, I don't see why Cyprus shouldn't have a slice of the action. Who cares where the money comes from as long as it comes? What difference does it make if it's just a a playground for the "Uber" Rich? Who cares where the boats are registered? Of course there are risks, I stated one previously, but there's an even bigger risk of doing nothing.

I despair of what some people expect of Cyprus.

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Assumption of course being the mother of all cock ups....I am sure you are right in regard to research etc, but that was probably done in more prosperous times...I am not against development in Cyprus (so please don't despair too much...) but surely development should be in response to need and demand...whilst a Marina is probably a jolly good idea do you then need to fill it with yet more outrageously expensive property catering for the occasional visitor...Cyprus...being located at the far end of the Med..away from the mainstream if you like, may lessen its attraction to the seafaring community....Cyprus has a huge amount to offer to the tourist community, much more than just Sun and Sand...and perhaps this is where more development should be targetted and encouraged...Marinas for the vast majority of people are nice places to walk around and perhaps have a meal...for that minority lucky enough to be able to own and berth a boat there I am sure the money they pour into the developers pockets will be most welcome...
My post mearly questioned the need for another Marina...and as I said I remain to be convinced....as I suspect "some" other people also are


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Having seen what happened to Karpaz Gate Marina I also have my reservations about the proposed Paphos marina. I was there when the marina was opened in 2011 and there were high expectations as it was seen to be in a prime position as a stopover to and from Syria, Lebanon, Israel etc. and in particular to those people who did not want to enter an EU country, but these are potentially no go areas due to the unrest. Likewise from a sailing point of view Cyprus is at the eastern tip of the usual cruising routes and most sail boats prefer to come as far as Rhodes or Crete or along the Turkish coast to Marmaris.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Talagirl said:


> Having seen what happened to Karpaz Gate Marina I also have my reservations about the proposed Paphos marina. I was there when the marina was opened in 2011 and there were high expectations as it was seen to be in a prime position as a stopover to and from Syria, Lebanon, Israel etc. and in particular to those people who did not want to enter an EU country, but these are potentially no go areas due to the unrest. Likewise from a sailing point of view Cyprus is at the eastern tip of the usual cruising routes and most sail boats prefer to come as far as Rhodes or Crete or along the Turkish coast to Marmaris.


Turkish occupied Cyprus is not as popular as the Republic. Limassol Marina proves that there is interest in the South unlike the North.
Lebanese people are starting to buy property in the Republic but would not under any circumstances be interested in the North. There are many other nationalities who feel the same.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

I think from a tourist perspective the Turkish occupied side is seeing a year on year increase in tourist figures, a large proportion from Turkey itself but increasing numbers from all over Europe, over 1.3 Million visitors apparently last year. Another source suggests the Karpaz Marina is picking up...although that may be the publicity talking! Limassol Marina does seem to be doing well, it is a lovely place to visit, and as we all know there is a large Russian population in the area, which probably accounts for the plethora of Russian Flagged boats moored there. Given the Cypriot habit of "overplaying the card" I would think that the Paphos Marina should strive to offer something different than Limmasol...targetted at the product and clientele it caters for...again does it really need more overpriced Villas and Apartments in an already flooded market?....Lebanese buyers or not...Another "Niggle in the Woodpile" of course is the impact on any future resolution to the Cyprus Problem....which would almost certainly see a flood of investment to the North away from the South.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think we are all aware of how quickly conditions and relationships change in our modern world. As such any "fixed" argument for or against the marina is bound to change and that is one of the risks for any company making an investment.

Turkey's tourist figures will take a hit this year as no Russians will be going there. But we can assume they will go somewhere else and I am sure Cyprus could be in focus for them. This could be the case for some time.

I'm not a boating person but always note with interest that most marinas never seem to be very short of boats from the smallest to the mind-boggling. While I take the point that Cyprus is on the eastern tip of the Med, I don't see that as an issue as it has long been a favourite destination.

The point is that you will not attract the boating population to Cyprus unless the facilities exist and that is exactly what the marina project is meant to achieve.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I wouldn't have sailed as far as Cyprus - just fact that the offer of a free berth for one year at a new marina was too good to miss - in fact at that time 80+ yachts only came for that reason! As it was we chose to go to Turkey to for upkeep and repairs on the yacht and places like Marmaris and Alanya have the infrastructure and prices to continue to attract yachts.

There are also many boat owners and/or yachts that do not want to enter EU waters usually due to visa restrictions (especially from the USA) or various taxes and other restrictions on the boats. 

Throughout the Mediterranean I also came across some boats that never left a marina, just sitting there as an investment - a legal way of moving your money out of your country of residence. Great for the marinas as they have a guaranteed income from the berth holders but in reality more of a boat park than a marina.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Turkish occupied Cyprus is not as popular as the Republic. Limassol Marina proves that there is interest in the South unlike the North.
> Lebanese people are starting to buy property in the Republic but would not under any circumstances be interested in the North. There are many other nationalities who feel the same.


251000 Swedes visited Cyprus in 2015. 149000 of them came to the republic, the rest to the north. Why they go north. Cheaper prices, much better beaches and very nice local population. That is the same with many countries tourists.. And of the Swedes coming here, 95% stay in the Aiya Napa area. 

Lebanese people buying property here because it is inside the EU borders. It is probably also a reason the difference in Muslim belief. 27% is Sunni in Lebanon and 100% in TNRC


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am just wondering, while the Marina seems to be a great idea, what about the infrastructure that will be needed, water is a problem, more houses =more people=more fresh water required=more sewerage. And some of the roads in Paphos town centre, not the old town, were in disrepair.
Just a thought.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> I am just wondering, while the Marina seems to be a great idea, what about the infrastructure that will be needed, water is a problem, more houses =more people=more fresh water required=more sewerage. And some of the roads in Paphos town centre, not the old town, were in disrepair.
> Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Don't forget there is the desalination plant which so far hasn't needed to be used but if water were to become a problem it would be brought online. 
Also I have noticed that there seems to be a burst of activity in road repairs lately.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> I am just wondering, while the Marina seems to be a great idea, what about the infrastructure that will be needed, water is a problem, more houses =more people=more fresh water required=more sewerage. And some of the roads in Paphos town centre, not the old town, were in disrepair.
> Just a thought.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


There seems to be a great deal of infrastructure of this nature being put into place. There are pipes, presumably water, being laid in several places I've seen, there's a new water treatment plant at Kannaviou, roads all over the place are being resurfaced.

I wonder if a new development like the Marina will automatically be built on the assumption that sewage will be piped out for treatment rather than each house having it's own septic tank system.

I doubt that water supply would be a problem, there's plenty available - Paphos reservoirs are at 61% capacity.

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Mmmm, considering most of the accommodation seems to be planned over the water part of the Marina you would hope that septic tanks were not being considered........and whilst the water treatment plants are of course a welcome back up to any shortage (let's face it the end product of these plants is adequate but not preferable to fresh supplies)...hopefully a plentiful supply has been factored into the "plan"


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hudswell said:


> Mmmm, considering most of the accommodation seems to be planned over the water part of the Marina you would hope that septic tanks were not being considered........and whilst the water treatment plants are of course a welcome back up to any shortage (let's face it the end product of these plants is adequate but not preferable to fresh supplies)...hopefully a plentiful supply has been factored into the "plan"


I'm no expert but I have been told there are small scale septic tank type plants to serve housing estates, so houses over the water could be piped to these if the full main sewerage system was not available.

Water treatment plants are for fresh water from reservoirs just as in the UK. You should not confuse them with desalination plants.

Pete


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Oops, of course I was referring the desalination plants that have already been commissioned in order to meet potential shortages....


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I mentioned the water supply because I think it was either last year or the year before that the resorvouirs got very low, and whilst I have nothing against sceptic tanks surely a adequate proper treatment plant would be the best option, I can remember being in an open air pub just round from the Daphne hotel one evening, and there started to be an overwhelming stench of sewage, needless to say customers started leaving, it was nothing to do with the pub it appeared the wind was bringing it down from higher up the street.

Cheers


----------

